# Substitution for Sesame Paste?



## sherin65 (Sep 1, 2006)

Is there a substitution for Tehini or Sesame Paste?  I've never used it and have a recipe calling for it.  Will a touch of sesame oil be acceptable?


Sher


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

depends whats the recipe?


----------



## sherin65 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's a recipe from my food coop called BABA GHANNOUJ.  I reads like eggplant dip to use with bread or pita chips.  They gave us several eggplants this week and I don't know what to do with all of them.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 1, 2006)

It can be made at home, if you have some sesame oil and ample supply of sesame seeds.
Here is an example of a recipe. I haven't tried it but seems pretty simple, I would like to, as the ready made ones are rather expensive.
personally, I would dry toast the sesame seeds before blending, to give the aroma a lift.


----------



## sherin65 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks!  I have a lot of sesame seeds in the freezer to use in my salads.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 1, 2006)

Sherin, my hummus recipe calls for tahine paste but I just grind up dry toasted sesame seeds and add a touch of sesame oil.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 1, 2006)

I have often made hummus without it--just some sesame oil.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2006)

There isn't a sub for tahini in baba.  Without it it will taste entirely wrong, IMO.  Sesame oil won;t do it.

You can buy it in the store, but you may have to buy more than you can use.

Eggplant caponata may be an option if you can't get tahini.


----------



## sherin65 (Sep 1, 2006)

> There isn't a sub for tahini in baba. Without it it will taste entirely wrong, IMO. Sesame oil won;t do it.


 
Will the homemade link for tahini in the above post be ok?


----------



## Mel! (Sep 1, 2006)

*sesame paste*

Please would u say what u are cooking, and then i think i could help u better. 
The thing with the closest taste and texture to tahina i know would be peanut butter. 
But if u are making a dip or something like that, maybe sesame oil or even yougurt would be a good substitute. 
Mel


----------



## Mel! (Sep 1, 2006)

*recipe*

i now see that u have said what u are cooking. 
I would go with yougurt as a substitute, for a dip, with eggplants. Some yougurt, lemon juice, a little sugar,a little salt would be the combination i would choose, and maybe some other ingredients that the ricipe suggests would make it taste extra good. 
Mel


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2006)

sherin65 said:
			
		

> Will the homemade link for tahini in the above post be ok?


 
I think so.  Though most recipes for tahini that I have seen use peanut or olive oil.  But I have never tried to make it myself.  IMO sesame oil by itself tastes very different than tahini.  Tahini is what gives baba and hummos that very special taste.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 1, 2006)

oh. I put 2 replies here. 
Cant see the second one. 
I suppose, as soon as i post this, it will appear. At least that is what happened the last time i had this problem
Mel


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to agree that there really isn't any true substitute for the special taste of Tahini.

Store-bought brands might be considered by some to be pricey, but tahini (at least the ones I've purchased) lasts virtually forever in the refrigerator.  And it can be used in so many interesting Mediterranean dishes, besides the usual hummus & Baba Ghanoush, etc., although I admit that those 2 are my hands-down favorites.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2006)

For baba ganoush, which is one of my top-10 favorite foods ... NO, there is no substitute for tahini. Not only does it add a flavor, it also adds a texture (it's a thick puree of sesame seeds - about the consistency of peanut butter). A small can really doesn't cost any more than a jar of peanut butter.

As for using sesame oil as a substitute ... well ... would you try to make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with jelly and peanut oil?


----------



## Seven S (Sep 1, 2006)

no substitute for tahini.... just go ahead and make it without it, it will be missing something of the original recipe but at the same time, if you are going to make it regardless, i really think that adding sesame oil wouldruin it as the taste is nothing like it


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's a link to recipe for baba ganoush that lists sour cream or yogurt as tahinni substitutes.  I don't remember where but I've seen hummus, or something like it, made substituting peanut butter for tahini.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

In Chinese recipes calling for Chinese sesame paste, you can substitute peanut butter (e.g., Dan Dan Noodles) with good results. Somehow, however, I think that might be just a little weird with baba ganoush! 

But, what the heck -- how bad could it be? 

"You try it!"
"No, YOU try it!"
"I know, let's get Mikie to try it -- he hates everything!"


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm with Jennyema and Michael here.  Baba ghanoush without tahini is like bechamel sauce made with soy milk. 
Buy some tahini. Keep it in the fridge - I do - it'll last about 3-4 months before it gets too thick, and even then you can blitz it in the blender to use it up. 
Sesame oil, imo, is a totally different animal, even though they're from the same plant. 
If you can't find it and want to make a "middle-Eastern" cream, try labne - simply put yoghurt into a cheesecloth or napkin and let it drain for a day or two. Or you could try maham'ra -  charred red bell peppers, olive oil, ground hazlenuts for consistency and hot peppers ( or paprika if you prefer).


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> But, what the heck -- how bad could it be?


 
Humm ... peanut butter and roasted eggplant dip! With garlic and EVOO!!!

I can see, if you don't really care about the authentic taste, using pureed chick peas/garbanzo beans to provide a similar texture .... but, peanut butter?


----------



## sherin65 (Sep 4, 2006)

I appreciate all your replies.   I bought the Tahini.  I'm making the dip(baba ganouj) today.  Do I serve it warm or cold?

Sher


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 4, 2006)

Something I have been wrestling with is developing a hummus type product using American ingredients.   I love hummus, but would also like to create something similar using items I would normally stock.  Of course, peanut butter could be a potential ingredient, but what to use in place of garbonzo's/chick peas??  Anybody experimented with this, or have any ideas?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 4, 2006)

sherin65 said:
			
		

> I appreciate all your replies. I bought the Tahini. I'm making the dip(baba ganouj) today. Do I serve it warm or cold?
> 
> Sher


 
I usually serve mine at room temperature, ie, I make it in the morning, leave it in the fridge until I'm ready to eat it, then take it out of the fridge about 30 - 40 minutes before eating.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 4, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Something I have been wrestling with is developing a hummus type product using American ingredients. I love hummus, but would also like to create something similar using items I would normally stock. Of course, peanut butter could be a potential ingredient, but what to use in place of garbonzo's/chick peas?? Anybody experimented with this, or have any ideas?


 
Whilst there's no bean ( to my knowledge) similar to a garbanzo in the US, you could try with Navy beans, haricot beans, or split peas. I've made "instant dips" with all sorts of barbarous ingredients available in my fridge at any one time! Lentils might work as well.


----------

